# Authors with books in Select.



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if there's a thread like this. If there is, please point me in the right direction.

Sometimes I have a hard time finding books I want to borrow and I'd prefer to borrow ones from authors here if possible. I'm sure others feel the same. So, let us know if you have books in Select available to borrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Jez,

I'm moving this to the Writers' Café where I'm sure you intended it.  Sorry I missed it earlier.

Betsy


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

This could be the 'Official KDP Select thread' (If there isn't one already)

Both my books are in select, and will take them out when the times comes though!


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

I've got two books in select but the first three in my series aren't- I started going select after new release, then making it availble in more places after the select period wore off


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Both my books are in Select, and for now, I'm staying that way. Perhaps once the third book in the series is out I may go the permafree route instead, but for now, this is working for me.


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

My second book is in select, at least until the end of next month. Sound like you're going to have plenty to read


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Outside is in Select at the moment, but I'm not sure how long it will stay there...

Updating from four years ago! 3 of my psychological thrillers are now in Select:

The Girl from the Sea
The Best Friend
The Millionaire's Wife


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

All of my books are in Select. 

One reason I keep them there, in fact, is so the people who are avid readers and who are in Select themselves can more easily get them. 

Actually, it would be kind of nice for Kindle Boards to have a list of KB authors who have their books in Select, so people looking to use their borrow that month can browse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

I've got a couple in Select, coming out in a couple of months.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

The Adventure Tournament is in Select, at least for now. Once my term is up in December, I'm taking it out.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

My book _Aundes Aura_ is in Select.


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a couple left in select, including The Ameriad, but slowly I'm moving them out one by one.


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine is in Select until October 15th.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

My space opera series is still in select until the end of the year.
(Unless Amazon gives me a reason to stay in  )


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

Eating Out and Mistress of Pain and Illusions are in select until October 22, then I'm done.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I was doing better with Select borrows than I am through D2D, where I haven't had a single sale yet. I'm going to let this go for another few months, and if nothing changes, I'm going back to Select.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine's in Select, but no borrows as of yet.  Maybe that'll change in December as people make New Year's resolutions to meet someone and think about doing online dating.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

D2D has been a total bust for me. So I'm going to try Select as of 1/10, which'll take me through Christmas to the New Year.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

All my books are in select except for _Mystery at Ocean Drive_ which I've unfortunately had to take out because it is now available on MxIT.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine are all in Select!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Three of my books are in Select. I'll probably keep them in through Christmas. I haven't had any luck other places when I've tried. It's even been hard to give books away in other stores. 

Edit to add: I just added Mark Taylor: Genesis to Select as well.


----------



## Michael Murray (Oct 31, 2011)

The Gift of the Dragon is in select, so if you like fast paced action-adventure, please borrow away .


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

All in. Thanks for asking. And thanks for supporting self-pubbers!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

beccaprice said:


> I was doing better with Select borrows than I am through D2D, where I haven't had a single sale yet. I'm going to let this go for another few months, and if nothing changes, I'm going back to Select.


Similar experience here. I have one book in Select, _Uneasy Lies the Crown_, and it has always fared better when in Select. When I took it out at the end of last spring, it sank like a stone. When I put it back in, it slowly rose in rankings, even before I used some of my free days.

That one book has earned more in borrows through Select this month _than all my other books combined on other channels_. Soooo... I'm thinking things over here.


----------



## Dee J. Stone (Jan 28, 2013)

All of mine are in Select. Thanks!


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is great. I love to borrow books.

My two rom coms under my Caitie Quinn name are in select.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I use this link when I want to browse books that are eligible for borrowing via Prime:
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rd=1&rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_85%3A2470955011%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011

I also browse Amazon's publishing imprints, since they make their own books eligible for borrowing: http://www.apub.com/

_Mystic Travelogues_ (in signature) is eligible for borrowing.


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

For the time being, "Lost Claus" and "Space Case" are in select.

I've had a couple of borrows on CLAUS over the year.  SPACE hasn't had any since I put it up in July.


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

All mine are in select


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

“Five Dances with Death”, “Author’s Platform in 90 Days” (the English version), and “Whatta Weird World” are in Select for another few weeks. 

I’m slowly moving away from it though.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

All my books are in Select. I'm waiting for a good enough offer to woo me out...


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow, this is great. I had thought I didn't get any responses to the thread. (Being the genius I am, I forgot to bookmark it and posted it in the wrong forum.) If only I got more than one borrow a month! 

Thanks for moving it to the right place, Betsy.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

I have two titles in Select, both horror, but will be leaving once their terms are up in November:


----------



## Christine Elaine Black (Mar 31, 2013)

A Rose for Lancaster is currently in select and I'm renewing for another term at the end of this month.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Hyperlink is in Select, too.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black (Mar 31, 2013)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I just put my book back into select and it will come out just before Christmas. Because I updated the content and got amazing new cover by Littera Designs (which can be seen in the sig below). I thought it was the best option.


Mine will come out of select right before Christmas too. By then the second in the series will be released to replace the current one in kdp. I think it's good to keep the ball rolling with kdp.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Got one in there.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Removing mine from select. I will keep only one or two in select.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

One is in Select, Bike Lane. (Free on 10/3 & 10/4!) I may put some other short stuff in there when I have more product. I haven't uploaded my newer stuff to the other sites yet, so I should decide one way or the other.


----------



## SLFleming (Sep 25, 2013)

My Select is up on 10/16, and I'm not sure if I should renew it or not. Can those of you who have experience with both weigh in on why you stayed or went to other sellers? I was planning to search for or start a thread about it because I'm torn.
I did get 150+ borrows last month, and am up to 19 for today (10/1), so I know that I'll lose money/readers on those if the other channels don't perform. Well, as long as people keep borrowing, that is.  
Thanks.
-Sarah


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Petrina and Welcome To The Future are. My plan for the future is to use the 90 days to get some free days on new books, then move them out to all the other sites.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

All my books were in select.  100%.  MY 29th book is not and the last six books will be removed as they expire.  Time to market globally across all platforms.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

My short story (All the Other Boys) is in Select until at least November 29th. I haven't decided if I'll renew after that or not. Borrow away!  

This is such a good idea. I'm an Amazon Prime member and I never know where to find which books are available for borrowing.


----------



## SLFleming (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's a link to find Prime books:

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rd=1&rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_85%3A2470955011%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011

Use the categories on the left to navigate.
-Sarah


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Brilliant idea, Jez, thanks.

The first two novels in my cozy mystery series, _Strictly_ and _Organized _ Murder are in Select, along with the novella in the same series, _A Novel Way to Die._


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadly Memories, Deadly Fun, The Necromancer, Midnight Reflections are in select.  Usually get borrows after a free run.
  
(Trifecta and The Living Image are out of select and at D2D - sold only a few but I really like their service)  I tried Smashwords but didn't sell anything and left the site completely.

Thanks SLFlemming for the link. Very helpful.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Mine are in select.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

I have 14 out and 1 in.  I just put my recent book in there because I want the free promo within 2 weeks of it coming out.  Just can't do that any other way.  I'm glad I'll be able to pull it out just after the new year.  But that won't help me much with after Christmas purchases unless Smashwords can speed up their premium inclusion.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

The two books in my signature are in Select. (Immortal Pursuit was enrolled this morning so is not showing up as Select yet - any moment now...)


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

My two series are in Select, but I'm considering removing them.  I don't see a lot of borrows, but I may keep them in Select for the 70% royalties in other countries.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

removed


----------



## Christine Elaine Black (Mar 31, 2013)

SLFleming said:


> My Select is up on 10/16, and I'm not sure if I should renew it or not. Can those of you who have experience with both weigh in on why you stayed or went to other sellers? I was planning to search for or start a thread about it because I'm torn.
> I did get 150+ borrows last month, and am up to 19 for today (10/1), so I know that I'll lose money/readers on those if the other channels don't perform. Well, as long as people keep borrowing, that is.
> Thanks.
> -Sarah


How do find that many borrowers? Are you actively seeking prime members. I don't know where to reach them to be honest. The reason I'm staying with select is to use the free days promo again which helps to boost sales and visibility for all my books.

Anyone know of ways to reach the Amazon Prime borrowers?? Thanks.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

One of my titles is up for Select renewal next week and I've opted out.
The others aren't up until December. 

If Amazon hasn't given me a reason to stay by then, I'll take the others out then, too and add them to the other vendors.

I get about 20-25 borrows per month total, regardless of sales.


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Book 1 of my Song of the Ancestors fantasy series is currently in Select as is the spin-off short story: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=Song+of+the+ancestors

Actually, I'm running a free promo on Book 1 too.

I am removing it from Select in November, (the other books are already out) so act now if you want to get it free or borrow! 

I want to get more traction for them and try to get the first book perma free.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

JGrover said:


> I want to get more traction for them and try to get the first book perma free.


Took me about 2 months to get perma-free status.


----------



## David North-Martino (Apr 4, 2011)

My book is in Select.  

Dave


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

SLFleming said:


> My Select is up on 10/16, and I'm not sure if I should renew it or not. Can those of you who have experience with both weigh in on why you stayed or went to other sellers? I was planning to search for or start a thread about it because I'm torn.
> I did get 150+ borrows last month, and am up to 19 for today (10/1), so I know that I'll lose money/readers on those if the other channels don't perform. Well, as long as people keep borrowing, that is.
> Thanks.
> -Sarah


Oh, I keep seeing your gorgeous cover in my also boughts panel and I keep clicking it, reading the blurb and thinking that I need to read it  I still have my borrow for this month, so you'll have at least 20! Yay!


----------



## SLFleming (Sep 25, 2013)

Christine Elaine Black said:


> How do find that many borrowers? Are you actively seeking prime members. I don't know where to reach them to be honest. The reason I'm staying with select is to use the free days promo again which helps to boost sales and visibility for all my books.
> 
> Anyone know of ways to reach the Amazon Prime borrowers?? Thanks.


I don't know, I guess they find me. It would be cool if there were a way to reach them. As a Kindle owner, I know it's hard to find those books and sort through them easily.


----------



## SLFleming (Sep 25, 2013)

dkgould said:


> Oh, I keep seeing your gorgeous cover in my also boughts panel and I keep clicking it, reading the blurb and thinking that I need to read it  I still have my borrow for this month, so you'll have at least 20! Yay!


Thank you! Yay!


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

Eve is in select for 2 more months, then I'm removing it.
The WIP that I will publish around Christmas won't be enrolled.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

_The Gaia Gambit _(in my sig) and a novella called _Playing With Fire_ are both in Select. I put most of my new releases in Select and then roll them out to the other platforms when the three months are up.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Stone & Blood is in Select, as is Meeting Monday (which is a short I wrote for Konrath's challenge a month ago). Both are in my sig below.

EDIT: Nope. Meeting Monday is not in my sig. It is here, though: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPW3XI0


----------



## Christine Elaine Black (Mar 31, 2013)

SLFleming said:


> I don't know, I guess they find me. It would be cool if there were a way to reach them. As a Kindle owner, I know it's hard to find those books and sort through them easily.


Thanks for the reply. I was wondering if I missed out on a way to connect but so far it seems an uphill battle to find prime members.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Everything in my signature is in Select. Things I haven't written yet are too.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

My newly released fifth book: Mother of the Moonrat, is in select until the end of December.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Robert A Michael said:


> Stone & Blood is in Select, as is Meeting Monday (which is a short I wrote for Konrath's challenge a month ago). Both are in my sig below.
> 
> EDIT: Nope. Meeting Monday is not in my sig. It is here, though: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPW3XI0


Thanks for bringing this up. I had forgotten to review your book.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Mark One is in Select - interesting to see what happens...


----------



## RyanPoore (Sep 21, 2013)

The Blood Doctrine is in select. (linked below)


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

Funny you should ask...

I have had all my titles in Select, but I just had to take two out. I wrongly interpreted the terms and thought I had to keep titles off other _paying_ sites (Smashswords, Apple, B&N, etc.), but the terms include _any online outlets_. I guess I need to learn to read a little better.

I have several short stories published on different websites and I turned them into eBooks in Select to use them as giveaway titles when I release a novel or novella. So, I've had to take those out of Select.

That means I need to write some more short stories exclusively for Amazon now.

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine is in Select. My plan was to use Select the first 90 days and then remove it. But, I had a really good experience with my free days, so I decided to leave it in Select for another 90 days. I had several borrows last month too, so that's nice.


----------



## britnidanielle (Oct 13, 2013)

My book, Turn It Loose, is currently in select. Borrow it, loan it, tell all your friends


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi all the books in my signature are in Select.

David


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

When D&D came off of Select after 3 months, I uploaded it to other sites via D2D. I used to get 2-3 borrows a month; in two months, I've had one sale through any of the other sites. When F&F is released, it's going into Select, and if I get any borrows at all, it'll stay there.


----------



## MatNastos (Aug 4, 2011)

My first novel, The Cestus Concern, has been in Select for a bit over a month now and I've had a good number of borrows. More borrows than I was getting in sales from the non-Amazon vendors over the summer. It's been a decent experience so far -- not amazing, but not bad at all.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

Most of my books are in select.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

I've lost the plot [not atypical].

Tell me again - why are we stating whether our book/s is/are in Select?


----------



## Christine Elaine Black (Mar 31, 2013)

JohnHindmarsh said:


> I've lost the plot [not atypical].
> 
> Tell me again - why are we stating whether our book/s is/are in Select?


It helps to advertise your book is eligible for a borrow by amazon prime members. That earns you a piece of the pie per borrow.

I have one book in select but I'm not finding many ways to reach borrowers. Anyone have any tips on that?


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Christine Elaine Black said:


> It helps to advertise your book is eligible for a borrow by amazon prime members. That earns you a piece of the pie per borrow.
> 
> I have one book in select but I'm not finding many ways to reach borrowers. Anyone have any tips on that?


My question contained an element of satire - apologies if that was not so obvious. We are just responding - my book/s in Select, without any real concept of who is likely to read this thread. My bet is it is attracting only those who have books in Select, so I doubt it does anything more than provide some navel contemplation possibilities. Of course that alternatively could be naval contemplation possibilities...


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, I posted the thread and already used a borrow for an author who posted. I'm sure others probably have as well.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black (Mar 31, 2013)

JezStrider said:


> Well, I posted the thread and already used a borrow for an author who posted. I'm sure others probably have as well.


Yay for borrowing books. You never know who is looking in the site without logging on. So if there are any prime members looking through kboards they might find this thread and fancy a borrow.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black (Mar 31, 2013)

I should mention that the only one I have in select is A Rose for Lancaster. So if you have any borrows left you may want to try it out -- if you like romantic, historical, fiction.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I've just borrowed Little Dragon is Learning to Fly. Cute story - pity I can't look at it in color on my Paperwhite; I think the drawings would show up better in color.

Fairies and Fireflies is in Select, and I'd be grateful for any borrows it can get.


----------



## S.K. Falls (Jun 17, 2013)

I have both my serial omnibuses in Select.  I like it so far! I find I'm getting a lot more international sales than with the books that aren't in Select, particularly in the UK, but I'm not sure if that's causation or correlation.


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

My new release, Confronting the Fallen, is in Select. I've done well without enrolling my first two novels, but I thought I'd give it a shot for 90 days. Nothing to lose and all that.  

J.J.


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

If you like a fast paced thriller with lots of heart, The Candidate's Daughter, B00D3DDNJQ, is in the Kindle Lenders Library for Prime members.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Just re-enrolled Get the F**k to Work in Select after adding illustrations and publishing a print version. Hoping to tap the human resources market


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My books are all in Select   or even - All my books are in Select


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

SKFalls said:


> I have both my serial omnibuses in Select.  I like it so far! I find I'm getting a lot more international sales than with the books that aren't in Select, particularly in the UK, but I'm not sure if that's causation or correlation.


I'm seeing the same thing happen with the novella in my sig. I'm gaining visibility in markets I could never tap into before. I was going to take my novella out of Select at the end of the 90 days, but I may just leave it there and start enrolling all of my novellas in the program. (My short story collection and full length stuff will be distributed everywhere.)


----------



## reiacruz (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi! I am new and looking forward to meeting fellow authors! I have one book with Select.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## reiacruz (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you, Jan!


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

"Kafka's House" (historical fiction) is in select.  If you are looking for something different told in a 11-year old voice.


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

My first book is free. The second and third are in Select.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Use your free borrows and feed a starving author for a day  Amazon foots the bill. These are enrolled:

Parody (warning mucho profanity):


Horror:


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

JohnHindmarsh said:


> My question contained an element of satire - apologies if that was not so obvious. We are just responding - my book/s in Select, without any real concept of who is likely to read this thread. My bet is it is attracting only those who have books in Select, so I doubt it does anything more than provide some navel contemplation possibilities. Of course that alternatively could be naval contemplation possibilities...


I like to contemplate navals. But not navels, particularly. 

And in the spirit of the thread... my book is in Select. At least the first one. At least through March 7.

This one. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B76OXCC It is, however, sadly naval-free (though it does have shirtless men, and therefore navels).


----------



## BlytheSantiago (Feb 21, 2014)

All of my books are in Select.


----------



## Alba Arango author (Dec 29, 2012)

Both my Decoders series books are in select. Although...I'm not sure the whole middle grade fiction (kids) is your genre.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Raining Men and Corpses is available for borrow until the end of June. It is a humorous mystery set in a small college town featuring amateur sleuth, Raina Sun, a Chinese American in her late twenties.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

All my books are in select and you can get the PATTERN SHIP at 99cents right now and $1.99 tomorrow on COUNTDOWN. So grab a light read for the weekend.


----------



## Christian Price (Aug 3, 2012)

All of mine, are enrolled select.


----------



## RussTriceratops (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine is in Select!


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Yep, my book is in Select.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

The Last Season, The Story of a Marriage is the only book I have in Select, and I won't be re-enrolling when this enrollment ends in May. A BookBub promotion I had for one of my other novels has gotten me into B & N and Apple, so I want to try it for this one.

In The Last Season, Buddy and Ginger Middleton alternately tell what happened in the first person, so you get an intimate look into their marriage from both the male and the female point-of-view. 


​


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

Chris Vaughn said:


> Just bought Pattern Ship! Looking forward to it! Congrats on the promo, hope it does well!
> 
> Chris


Thanks very much.  It seems to b going well at the moment.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Both of mine are in select, would love it more people borrowed and checked them out.


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Two of my titles are in Select (The Interview and Sweet Ride), if anyone's in the mood for something spicy.


----------



## R.V. Doon (Apr 1, 2013)

All in Select.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Queen Mab and The Woodcutter are both in Select!


----------



## C.E. Weisman (Mar 12, 2014)

My book Pearl is in select


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

This is an amazing thread! Looking through it to use my borrow. Mine is in select.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

My mystery novel Slime Incorporated is in select for now.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for asking here on the KBoards!  I have quite a few publications in KDP Select.

My most recent KDP Select title is a Young Adult novel, *Shade*:
http://www.amazon.com/Shade-Marilyn-Peake-ebook/dp/B00JC15NSC/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1398630255&sr=1-3&keywords=shade

*Shade* is also a Goodreads paperback giveaway for about 1-1/2 more days:
https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/89840-shade

All three books in my trilogy of middle grade children's novels are also KDP Select:
*The Fisherman's Son:*
http://www.amazon.com/Fishermans-Son-Marilyn-Peake-ebook/dp/B004TAW24Y/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1398630545&sr=1-2
*The City of the Golden Sun:*
http://www.amazon.com/City-Golden-Sun-Fishermans-Son-ebook/dp/B004U2AGIU/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1398630969&sr=1-3
and
*Return of the Golden Age:*
http://www.amazon.com/Return-Golden-Age-Fishermans-Son-ebook/dp/B004YQCNLK/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1398631028&sr=1-4

I also have several short stories available through KDP Select:
*Occupy Faerie*
*Cannon Fodder: Operation Horse Whisperer*
*Coyote Crossing*
*Trail of Bones and Excrement*


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

SEVEN DAYS OF FRIDAY is in Select, too. Also, I keep forgetting to use my borrows.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine are all in Select. I was thinking of pulling out the first book and making it permafree through Kobo, but the latest thread on the difficulties with Kobo has turned me off that idea. Staying with Select has the decided advantage of keeping things simple and in working order.


----------



## C.G. (Jan 23, 2014)

_Old Souls_ is in select and currently on sale in the UK store with a Countdown Deal until May 1st.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

My first book, Post Pattern, is in Select because I am planning a number of promotions this year. At some point I may opt out of Select entirely and expand to other sellers. Right now there are some good benefits to getting 70% royalties on the 99 cents countdown promos.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad this thread came back to life. My new release, The Mercy of Time and Chance, is in Select and available for borrows. It's the last one under my signature here.

Joyce


----------



## Cat Amesbury (Jan 29, 2014)

My first book, "The Guests of Honor" is in Select and up for borrows because I wanted to see what the Amazon promos had to offer. I'm still trying to work that part out to be honest.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

God Bless Select, for it for those borrows pay off for everyone.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

All three of mine are in Select.


----------



## justagirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Some of ours are in Select. Currently:

The Dire Wolf's Mate (sweet romance) http://www.amazon.com/The-Dire-Wolfs-Mate-Smith-ebook/dp/B00IIS27HK

Boy in the Scarlet Hood (kinky m/m) http://www.amazon.com/Boy-Scarlet-Hood-Elinora-Lupin-ebook/dp/B00IM1MUS4

Fall (I'll Catch You) (taboo gay romance) http://www.amazon.com/Fall-Ill-Catch-Kady-Stewart-ebook/dp/B00F2TYZZ0/

But I like to rotate things through to find a sweet spot. Some do well in Select, and some don't..

But hey, this thread just reminded me that I haven't used up my borrow for this month, so I gotta look back through and remedy that!


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

_White Blood_ is in select for at least one round. We'll see after that. I have been getting some borrows, so I might keep it in for another.


----------



## L. L. Fine (Dec 29, 2013)

Mine are too. D 2.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

All mine are in Select.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

All of mine are in Select, but Dragons and Dreams comes off Select May 3, and I'm going to try it on Google for awhile, so if you're interested in D&D, now's your chance!


----------



## GeorgeMahood (Jan 9, 2014)

Both of my books have been in Select from Day 1, and I have no regrets.


----------



## Randall Boleyn (Mar 8, 2012)

Just rejoined Select with a new cover


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill (Mar 4, 2011)

My Boone Childress Mysteries are in Select:

Tin City Tinder http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JJCOE2U
Ironville Inferno http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JT0NUC2


----------



## David Clarkson (Apr 20, 2013)

All three of the books in my signature are in select.

I have to admit that I am struggling with self promotion so any borrows would be massively appreciated


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

All of mine are in Select, and it pays hundreds of additional dollars every month for borrows.


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

Since launching it's own line of novels, Amazon has messed over their algorithms to favor their own line and the new promotion restructuring. New books no longer get the exposure they were once granted. 

Select is no longer worth the trouble of exclusivity that Amazon requires. A few borrows is not worth the loss of sales at another outlet.

I have several in select still, but they will be coming out of select as soon as their ninety-day period expires. 

Understand that I used to be a HUGE proponent of select, and did not bother with any other eBook avenues. This has changed with the changing market. Where free days used to give a bump in ranking and sales on Select, several experiments I have performed have unilaterally demonstrated to me that any book on a free promotion day completely kills sales for that day, bringing the corresponding ranking of all books down. I am not just talking for a line of books or a series, but for all books on  the shelf. 

Amazon has apparently bias weighted the algorithms to punish authors for free promotions, which used to be the lifeblood of select. The new and favored Countdown Deals are next to worthless without a serious cash outlay to aid the promotion. Even then they come nowhere near the ranking bump that the old free days used to give.

I thank Amazon for their new author tools on the dashboard, as they allow various short and long term time comparisons on many levels and scales that had to be guessed at previously.


----------



## scolby (Apr 29, 2014)

All three of my books are in Select. Want to read them for free? Go for it!


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

All of my short stories and now my novel "Wormwood" is in select.

Please borrow, lend, steal, pirate... Etc.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

My chick lit book: A Step Too Far is in Select. 

Also have another book not in my sig link yet but that's Confessions of a Webcam Model.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

Benton: A Zombie Novel, Volume One is in Select! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KFPP3Q6


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

All of mine are in Select. Got a new one coming out, deep breath, next Thursday! (Just Not Mine). I guess you can't actually borrow (pre-borrow?) until the book is out, though, only pre-order for $$.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

My book is in select, and I will probably have the next one there too.


----------



## Austruck (Nov 19, 2008)

ME ME ME! Pick me!

If you need a few laughs while waiting for the tow truck, or waiting for the waterbed mattress to stop leaking all over the new hardwood floors, try borrowing either of my books of humor essays: http://www.amazon.com/Linda-M-Au/e/B003RC43ZQ/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

All of mine are in Select. Before anyone says that's not wise consider this. 

January borrows: 31
February borrows: 25
March borrows: 45
April borrows: 63
May borrows: 77

October, November, and December Kobo and Smashwords sales COMBINED: 12

Granted I have four titles now, but January and February, I only had two.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

A number of my gay romance stories are on Select:

http://www.amazon.com/Hollis-Shiloh/e/B00BPXIMWO

I'm hoping to get some posted to All Romance eBooks soon (after I've joined!!) but so far Select has been good to me.


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

The Candidate's Daughter - a fast pace thriller of love and loss, failure and redemption, of mothers and daughters, and the bonds between them. http://www.amazon.com/The-Candidates-Daughter-ebook/dp/B00D3DDNJQ

Available in the Kindle Lending Library for Prime readers.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd be ecstatic if anyone would be interested in borrowing my new short story collection, The Deadly Seven. So far, it's testing pretty well and people seem to enjoy it, if the free downloads and consistent sales since launch day are any indication.

In any case, here's the blurb for anyone who might be interested:

_Michael O'Brien. 24. New Yorker. Musician. Archangel in charge of Heaven's army.

It's been centuries since Michael stayed on Earth for an extended amount of time. Now he's here because of Jordan Amador--a Seer who helped him restore his life and memories and thwart the archdemon Belial from taking over the city. With Jordan on Belial's hit list, Michael decides to stick around and live out life alongside her as her friend and temporary bodyguard. But as the days pass, he finds it harder to resist the seven deadly sins that tempt all men. Especially as he and Jordan grow closer fighting the demons that want her almost as much as he does..._


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

Austruck said:


> ME ME ME! Pick me!
> 
> If you need a few laughs while waiting for the tow truck, or waiting for the waterbed mattress to stop leaking all over the new hardwood floors, try borrowing either of my books of humor essays: http://www.amazon.com/Linda-M-Au/e/B003RC43ZQ/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


Honestly, these are hilarious. If you can get them in the library, do. But even if you buy them, they're not going to cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

All of the books in my sig (except Santa) are in Select.

If you're interested in reading a drama/action/romance set in a Scottish ski school, I'd suggest the 'box set' of Episodes 1-3 (Secrets in the Snow) (70k words), or Episode 1 (Winter Arrives) at 17.5k words for a shorter read.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Both books are in. Love the countdown deal!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've added a theme on the iAuthor website for books that can be borrowed through KDP Select. You might like to add your books as well. 

http://www.iauthor.uk.com/theme/books-that-can-be-borrowed-through-kdp-select:871


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've added a theme on the iAuthor website for books that can be borrowed through KDP Select. You might like to add your books as well.
> 
> http://www.iauthor.uk.com/theme/books-that-can-be-borrowed-through-kdp-select:871


Added mine. Thanks for the reminder, I haven't even created an advert for the last two.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Added mine. Thanks for the reminder, I haven't even created an advert for the last two.


I had a borrow after adding the theme, but can't be sure it was due to that


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi!
If you have children or are babysitting somebody else's, you can borrow mine:



I really need reviews... Thank you!


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Dude, I forgot this thread existed! 

I now have a book in select!

Othella (Arcadian Heights #1): http://www.amazon.com/Othella-Arcadian-Heights-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00L7DCTA8/

For people who like any of the following: sci-fi, apocalyptic, dystopian, thriller, mystery, conspiracy, and action.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

My book 1, The Inventor's Son, is in Select until August 18th.


----------



## hyh (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh, I'd like to join in!

My new release, a romantic suspense named TENDER DECEIT, is currently in Select - until Sep. Danger, mystery & romance in sultry Singapore... 










_*First love. Second chance. All they have to do is stay alive...*
Following her father's mysterious death in Singapore, Leah leaves her life in London and returns to the island that was her childhood home. Toran James may have been the boy her fourteen-year-old heart yearned for, but the enigmatic man she meets upon her return is nothing like her memory, and the past holds more secrets than she realised. Was her father's death really an accident? Someone is out to silence Leah - and that someone might be the man she is rapidly falling in love with...again.

Fast-paced, action-packed romantic suspense filled with intrigue and sizzling tension!_

One of my middle-grade mysteries is also in Select - the Christmas-themed one.

Thank you for this thread!


----------



## Winterfate (Feb 11, 2014)

My one and only book (visible and clickable in the sig) is on Select.


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

My book, Stars and Other Monsters, is in Select. It's about vampires and celebrities. David Letterman dies in the first chapter.

I'm in Canada so I can't borrow books, but I'm hoping that people with Prime can still borrow my books. It's in my sig below.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

My one and only book in my signature is in Select!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I have one in Select.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

All of mine are in.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

My newest urban fantasy sequel, She Who Fights Monsters, is also in Select and in KU, if anyone's interested.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LZF3KK6

Blurb:










_Jordan Amador. 23. New Yorker. Waitress. Investigator for souls with unfinished business, also known as a Seer.

Michael O'Brien. 25. New Yorker. Lead guitarist. Commander of Heaven's Army.

The dynamic supernatural duo is in the middle of trying to solve a deadly case. Someone is methodically hunting down and murdering Seers one by one. After six months with no leads on the killer, Jordan and Michael are forced to work with their worst enemy-the archdemon Belial: a self-professed Prince of Hell who is dead set on stealing Jordan for himself. However, with the archdemon's help, they pick up on the trail of the serial killer and plan to stop him no matter what the cost.

When the shocking truth behind the murderer's identity is revealed, Jordan begins asking herself if she is still fighting for the good guys or has she become one of the monsters she is desperately trying to stop?_


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

All of the books in my sig are in Select/KU!


----------



## AnthonyJMelchiorri (Apr 4, 2014)

All the works in my sig are in Select!


----------



## Shaun Dowdall (Mar 8, 2013)

The book in my signature is in select


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Two of my short stories are currently in, but only for a couple more weeks:

 A bit of apocalyptic, paranormal horror

 Paranormal suspense.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

All three of my mystery novels are in Select, with a fourth coming next month!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

All my books, novellas, and short stories are in Select. Had a new release today!


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

Now in Select: my suspense novel _*Detonate*_, with private investigator Tyrone King, who pursues the bad guys without using guns or violence.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

Both of the books in my sig line are in Select!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything below except the two on the left are in Select and available for borrowing or reading via Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

My Novel, The Space Between is on select and my next Novel I am halfway through I will also be putting on select. I went through createspace for my print version.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

My two nonfiction are in select. Recently added eight fiction titles that weren't gaining traction anywhere else, plus my most recent which is the one in my sig.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

I have experimentally enrolled Fair Trade in Select (or 'Unlimited', or 'Superamazon', or whatever it's called now). Don't make me regret it!


----------



## RyanPoore (Sep 21, 2013)

*Infliction* and *The Blood Doctrine* were both added to select recently. Both are linked below.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I have _Two Boys, Two Planets_ in Select, where it seems to play a useful role in previewing the book before purchasing the print edition (at least that's what seems to happen, since I've noticed an increase in print sales to coincide with free-download periods). As a children's book, it's not surprising that I sell more in print than Kindle. My attempts at selling the e-book edition on other platforms resulted in zero sales, so I currently have no plans to take it out of Select. That's the only book I can say that about, though.


----------



## DJ Edwardson (Mar 15, 2013)

I currently only have one book, The Jammer and the Blade in select.

Happy reading.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Out of about 50 e-books total, only 3 are in Select, my 2 screenplays and my late wife's children's book. I should be releasing a trilogy right before Christmas (fingers crossed), and I plan to put all 3 in Select at least for one 90-day period.


----------



## wilsonharp (Jun 5, 2012)

My newest book, EMP, is in Select.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

All three books in my Sedona Trilogy -- Bad Vibrations, Desert Hearts, and Angel Fire -- are in Select. The omnibus isn't, though.


----------



## Ampersand_56 (Mar 12, 2014)

The prequel novella to my paranormal romance series, The Shadow Warders is in Select. Shadow's Passion is linked in my sig. 

Book One, Shadow's Awakening, comes out in a few weeks. I'm still debating if I'll continue with Select/Unlimited...


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Both of my Andy Rane suspense thrillers are in Select.


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

My first book, Anna's Contract, is in select


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

_They Dreamed of Poppies_ is in. It's a post-apocalyptic, near-extinction space operetta.


----------



## vic6string (Aug 9, 2014)

The book in my sig line is in select. Despite the title (which I may end up changing) it is actually a good read for women looking for a laugh. In fact, all my reviews thus far have been from women, and all are positive. It's particularly funny if you are recently married, or were part of a wedding. It's just under 13k words for those of you that don't borrow shorts.


----------



## Tasha Black (May 28, 2014)

My Curse of the Alpha series is in, except for the first, which is permafree. Next one is due out in early September.

Winter Heat is not. For some strange reason, Kindle Worlds titles are NOT included in select.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

All of my books are in select.


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

Both my thrillers, THE CANDIDATE'S DAUGHTER and THE CONTESTANT are in Select.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Catherine Lea said:


> Both my thrillers, THE CANDIDATE'S DAUGHTER and THE CONTESTANT are in Select.


For the next 90 days at least, all three of my erotica titles are in Select.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

NOT JUST ANOTHER GHOST STORY - my ghost story novella is in Select.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MSDYIIM

And - on Monday September 1st it will be FREE!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

My epic fantasy trilogy is available free or through Select. The first book (The Call of Agon) can be downloaded for free, while books two (The Road to Rebirth) and three (The Chains of War) are both in Select.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

My short story, "A Perfect Nanny" is in Select, as is my novella "War on Giffort Street." I just put "The Last Season, The Story of a Marriage" in Select because I want a Countdown.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

_Chasing Mercy_ is in Select, along with its sequel, _Searching for Mercy_. I also have a short story entitled _The Orders_ in Select.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A name has a certain cache. Have you noticed how legislative bills are given titles that no one could possibly be against (regardless of actual content)? It's like Mom and apple pie. Who could vote no?

"Select" sounds so special, doesn't it? What if it were named "Only Amazon" or something like that? I wonder if new authors would sign up.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Checking some books here right now, great thread.  It's difficult to find good titles on KU.

My series Myself in Blue, is in Select. Myself in Blue and Many Kinds of Unforgettable. Wake Me Up Inside will be too, but for now it's a pre-order.


----------



## Geoff Jones (Jun 20, 2014)

The Dinosaur Four is in select.

Fwiw, TD4 is recommended by bestselling romance author Rosalind James (frequently here at Kboards) _*and*_ the screenwriter of the 1981 movie _Dragonslayer_. Was there ever a more unlikely pairing?


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

all my books are in Select, while I wait to see what the KU fallout is after the trial period.

I haven't had much success with vendors other than Amazon, so even if I take a book out of select, I probably won't post them to other sites... maybe iBooks...


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

Both my books joined Select in the month of August. One moving over, and one launched there. Seeing that first borrow was a cool thing.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

[Redacted.]


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

_The Last Zookeeper_ is live today and in KU/KOLL:


----------



## WordNinja (Jun 26, 2014)

SEDUCING JORDAN is in KDP Select. It's gay erotic romance. Just got a lovely 4-star review on GoodReads (my first one!).


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

My book The Deadliners is in select but no borrows as of yet. Just finishing number two now.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi there, The Veil Series is in Select - the third book is due out at the end of Oct. 

www.theveilseries.co.uk


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Morning,

The titles listed in my signature are in Select along with _Claire: the Lost Fae_ & _Concentric Circles_.

~ Aithne


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

My short story Murphy's Star is in Select. I would love a few more borrows as they are more lucrative for a 99 cent short!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bberntson (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi, Jez! I have quite a few a list of fantasy, horror, and some Young Adult, When We Were Dragons and Castle Juliet are more wholesome tales, but they are all in select, except for Donny's Day. 
Here's the page you can scroll through, if any tickle your fancy:
http://www.amazon.com/Brandon-Berntson/e/B0075FG106/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_17?qid=1409856251&sr=8-17


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

My erotica Energy Mating serial short stories is in Select. The first one is Alien Examination. And ya might want to read the disclaimer first, cause this one's not for everyone. 

I love this thread! I'm adding a bunch to my list right now.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

All four of my books have been in the Top 5,000 in Paid Kindle for over three months, since the last one was published, and in the Top 10 in Sea Adventures. All of them are in Select and number five is coming out in about four or five weeks. It will, of course, be going into Select also. I expect it to surpass the others in ranking the day after it's published and reach the Top 1,000 in the first week.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

My friend Gord Rollo's books are now in KDP Select. Amazon Page


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've kept all my books in select  .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a book in Select-- It Takes a Thief.  So far I'm not seeing amazing results, so once this session is over I'll probably put it back on other  platforms.


----------



## aimeeeasterling (Sep 22, 2014)

All of my books are in Select, and likely to stay there for the foreseeable future.  (Wish this thread had been here when I was experimenting with the free trial month of Kindle Unlimited.  I gave up three weeks in when I stopped finding books I wanted to read, but maybe it's time to try again....)


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

I enrolled all my non-GAMELAND titles in Select at the beginning of the month and have seen an explosion of borrows.
I have 21 titles in, including both of my short story collections and the book blogging guide in my siggy.

My KU/KOLL titles in Select


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I have Angel Wishes in Select. Right now, it's book 1 of a light romance series. Book 2 will be out in a few weeks. Last book in my sig.

Joyce


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

My adult PNR novel, IMMORTAL ECLIPSE is in select if you want to check it out. ;-)


----------



## Nikki Hicks (Mar 5, 2014)

All of the books in my author sig below are in Select.


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

My books are all-in with Select, at least through November.  The third book in the fantasy series comes out Oct 1st, and it will be in Select as well.

Oh--almost forgot--all-in except the Enemy in the Mirror, which was originally in a webzine and is still out there someplace.  Dorrin's End is meant to be a permafree that for some reason is off free right now--still trying to get that matched again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

JezStrider said:


> I'm not sure if there's a thread like this. If there is, please point me in the right direction.
> 
> Sometimes I have a hard time finding books I want to borrow and I'd prefer to borrow ones from authors here if possible. I'm sure others feel the same. So, let us know if you have books in Select available to borrow.


Almost all of mine are in Select, except a couple I'm having trouble getting Flipkart to remove. All of my super secret pen name's books are in KU, but I don't want to reveal her name. Just read a bunch of erom/erotica novelettes and guess which ones are mine. Hahaha. J/K.

Thanks for starting this thread too. I've been trying to get full value for my KU membership since I kept it (for now), so I'm only reading KU books at the moment, and I've added several more to my TBR pile from posts.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I've just enrolled Something Nice - 10 Stories and Story of My Escape in Select for the first time, so both are now available for borrowing! Killing Me Softly has been in Select for about a year now and has never been borrowed, so this is exciting new territory for me


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm in Select! This is a fabulous idea by the way.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I heard vampires were popular? Pretty sure I heard that somewhere. Maybe. Could be just wishful thinking .

 (Rebecca Weaver, fellow Kboarder, made the cover!)

Now... someone point me to an adult Space Opera (not erotica, but adult... not _young_ adult, but, you know, bad language, violence, double-crossing, maybe some non-awkward sex...


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

All of my books are in Select. 

This line reminds me of an old tagline for an English Leather ad, which has a beautiful girl saying, "all of my men wear English Leather.... or they wear nothing at all."


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

I download books exclusively from KU now. I mostly download titles from books linked below posts here. Except for Hugh Howie. Nobody has to tell me about him or his books.

My KU books include: A Long Way Home, A New Beginning, The Capture and Murderous Decisions. More to come.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

scottmarlowe said:


> Everything below except the two on the left are in Select and available for borrowing or reading via Kindle Unlimited.


All of mine are in Select now.


----------



## LanceGreencastle (Nov 25, 2011)

Both "Face splash" and "Caribbean Threesome" are in KDP-Select, and Kindle Unlimited.
Now that KU is in the UK and I have joined i am constantly looking for "free" reads in KU. Maybe that makes me a cheapskate


----------



## adanlerma (Jan 16, 2012)

Nearly all my titles are in KU now. 

Includes all my fiction and photo-image books. 

Only some of my poetry books are still at large so to speak (smiles).

I've really liked Netflix for years, and was (and am) very glad subscription services for books are here.


----------



## Melisse (Jun 3, 2012)

All mine are in through the holidays. I have a new bookout in December , bk 4 in my scifirom series. Not sure if I will do select or if I'll do the first perma free.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

All of mine are in Select


----------



## madelyneld (Aug 27, 2014)

My urban fantasy novel is in Select: http://www.amazon.com/The-Underside-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B00MAG7CEO - the link is in my signature too.

Love this thread idea.


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

My My-Sir series are in select/KU. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2M6CL2
http://www.amazon.com/Lock-Key-My-Sir-ER-Pierce-ebook/dp/B00F8LQ1GS
http://www.amazon.com/One-Night-Control-My-Sir-3-ebook/dp/B00FM3MXXM
http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-My-Sir-4-ER-Pierce-ebook/dp/B00BV0EU


----------



## Frank Tayell (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

If you're looking for some "light horror" to get you in the mood for Halloween, all of my stories are in Select.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm glad I found this thread  My sci-fi novel, Mindguard, is in Select, and it is currently in the middle of a countdown deal (though I'm not sure if/how that affects borrows).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N9YTICU


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Like to read about zombies? *Sometimes We Ran *vol 1 & 2 are in Select.


----------



## JaneyRosen (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine are in Select but I kept my box set out. I'm not keen on the restrictions on promotions and pricing that are tied into Select.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Just added the REGENCY RHAPSODY NOVELLAS series to Select yesterday. Check them out in my sig, if you're interested in classic regencies like from the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Jessica R (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine are.


----------



## CfaE (Jul 25, 2014)

Ooh, I like this thread. 

Selkie is in Select, you can find the link in my signature. It's a fantasy romance about witches and selkies.

Also, for UK readers. After asking KDP for permission, they allowed me to put my UK editions of The Demon Diaries series into Select. So, the US editions aren't available, but the UK ones are in KU. That's Demonic Dora, Deceased Dora and A Hint of Hell. A Hint of Magic is free anyway forever and everywhere. I think they're only available in Amazon.co.uk as KU downloads though.


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

I've put all of my novels on Select because I was selling so few on other sites and liked the marketing opportunities Select offers. And now, of course, I'm getting borrows through KU.


----------



## Maddie_K (Sep 13, 2014)

I put Flower's Fang in select last week, since I wasn't getting any sales elsewhere anyway. Its a YA/adult epic fantasy novel.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I have Midnight and Holding, Angel Wishes, and Penny Dreams in select. Books and links are below my name. 

Joyce


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I put _Lesson One: Revolution!_ back in Select. The link is in my signature. Whether I renew it depends on a variety of things, mostly related to the upcoming release of the sequel and also the cover change.


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

Need a good read? We are all in Select?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A reversal of plans: "That Gift" - A Short Story is back in Select. I took it out seven weeks ago to go wide for the Christmas season. I changed my mind and decided KU borrows could well outpace sales on other platforms. My series remains out of Select and, most likely, will stay that way. In the near future, I'm now thinking of a blend with some genres in and some out.


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, I have taken the plunge and put my short stories in Select:

Twelve Days
Island Fling
Not My Field
Last Night of the Summer

I've also started a Regency romance serial under another pen name:

An Offer She Can't Refuse part one, part two...

Thanks!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

all my books are in Select. They're due to be renewed in November, and I keep wondering about how they'd do at other sites, but then I look at the sales/borrows graph, and ... well, I guess I'll keep them in Select for another round.


----------



## Dan Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

Most of my books and stories are in Select through November, but I may pull a few out in December as an experiment.


----------



## jegarlick (Jun 23, 2013)

Kay Bratt said:


> Mine are all in Select!


Ok...lurking here, but have to say...I SO LOVE YOUR COVERS!!!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I give up, I must be tired but I can't make sense of your website. How the heck does anyone put a book into a theme?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZG8UX4


----------



## britnidanielle (Oct 13, 2013)

At the moment, all of my books are in Select. They may not stay there, so knock yourself out! http://www.amazon.com/Britni-Danielle/e/B00FRXVU0E/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

When I re-released _Take Five! for Better Photos_ this week I decided to start it off in Select, and there's a good chance I'll leave it there. As a short how-to book, it seems well-suited for an all-you-can-read service like KU. Link is in my signature, of course.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

I just put all my books in select and am gearing up for a free promo and countdown deal starting Dec 19.


----------



## Kira Barker (Jun 22, 2014)

Right now my novel and all short stories are in Select. I'll likely keep them there as the short stories don't really sell so it's the same, and the sequel to the novel will be out in February (just after the renewal period) so I'll keep it in for a second turn, too. I'm thinking about using my free days for my short stories just before the end of their periods to see if that will change anything.


----------



## Tara Shuler (Apr 24, 2011)

Almost everything of mine is in Select now.

Tara Shuler is YA.

Alanis Knight is PNR/Shifters and BBW.

Sophie Sawyer is Erotic Romance.


----------



## John Donlan (Sep 20, 2014)

Both of my novels, books one and two of a trilogy, are available in KU. They are both full 85k+ books.


----------



## over and out (Sep 9, 2011)

1


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

I have 21 titles in, mostly scifi and horror, mostly short stories and novellas, though both of my collections are also in. _The Essential Book Blog _book is also enrolled.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D9578129011&field-keywords=tanpepper


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

"Fatal Reaction" is new to Select this month, as is "The Missing Year" if you like medical thrillers or contemporary romance with a medical angle.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm so glad to find this thread. I have prime and I'm in KU, so I'm grateful to find other authors to download books from. All of my books except Murderous Relations and The Baying Witness are in Select.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Noticing the preponderance of short stories here and thinking about all those comments on kboards about KU is just for short stories and stalwarts like Rosalind James leaving. So for those of us with Prime but without KU I hope that Amazon soon allows us to filter by length. Now where is that Amazon suggestions box?


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

All my books are in Select. At this point, I have no reason to take them out.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I recently put a number of my books back in Select, since I was having no luck with them elsewhere: 

Shadow of Stone
Looking Through Lace
Beyond the Waters of the World
The Future, Imperfect
Almost All the Way Home from the Stars (A collection of short stories written with Jay Lake)
Chameleon in a Mirror
Island of Glass


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Currently I have my short fiction collection, Midnight and Holding, in Select. Also books 1 and 2 in my Tea or Sympathy series. Book 1, Angel Wishes, is also free at this time.

Joyce


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

I have "The Silvering of Loran" in Select, but after reading all the KU threads, I'm not sure yet if any more will be in there.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

I put a box set of 4 complete action packed Rory Mack Steele novels in select

(put on sale for holiday season as well).

Hoping to pick up more readers and a few reviews.

Thriller, Action & Adventure Box Set 1



http://amzn.com/B00PYLYR5Y


----------



## Accord64 (Mar 12, 2012)

"Paladin's Odyssey" is currently in Select.

I'm experimenting to see how well Select performs as a launchpad to get reviews. I'm also curious to see if there will be a post-Christmas KU bump, as KU subscriptions are being bundled with Kindle purchases.


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

All of my titles are currently in Select.  Whether they stay there will depend on the funding levels from Amazon, which have dropped precipitously. Sorry there's no link to my titles, the mods removed them all because they were (Gasp) EROTICA!
Just search my name on the Kindle store and you'll find my naughty works that are unwelcome on the Writer's Cafe'.


----------



## CesarAnthony (Jul 10, 2014)

Same here. My books are in select in case anyone is looking for some books.


----------



## charlottehughes (Dec 18, 2014)

See Bride Run! is in Select and will be at least through  after that depends on how Amazon plays the KU thing out. I also have Tall Dark and Bad in KU, likely will stay that way for at least 6 months.

I have done well with the one countdown I ran...


----------



## Darryl Donaghue (Oct 9, 2014)

My Crime fiction novel, A Journal of Sin, is in Select. I'm just starting out and Select seems to be the best option for now.

Here's the blurb. If crime fiction floats your boat, it's available to borrow as of today.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I have the following books in Select right now, as well as several short stories: 

Shadow of Stone
Looking Through Lace
Beyond the Waters of the World
The Future, Imperfect
Almost All the Way Home from the Stars (A collection of short stories written with Jay Lake)
Chameleon in a Mirror
Island of Glass

I'll probably be taking Shadow of Stone out after this round, since it hasn't been getting any borrows to speak of.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All my books are now in Select, and I hope to have book 3 in the Tea or Sympathy light romance series out by the end of the week. 

Joyce


----------



## bberntson (Oct 24, 2013)

All of my books are in select right now, a mix of fantasy, horror, YA Fantasy, and the tale for all ages, Castle Juliet.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

*Raises hand*

Oooh, my book is in select too--it's a fantasy


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Three of my titles are currently in select through January 2015, so feel free to borrow. And if you enjoyed them, please leave a review. 

*Fiction:*
LOST IN STARLIGHT (hot YA romance): http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Starlight-Saga-Book-ebook/dp/B00L89JAB2/ref=asap_B00596ANCA?ie=UTF8

*Non-fiction:*
Writing Book Blurbs and Query Letters: http://www.amazon.com/Fiction-Writing-Tools-Blurbs-Letters/dp/1495371999/ref=la_B00EDQ5ACA_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1419794618&sr=1-5

Writing Back Jacket Copy: http://www.amazon.com/Fiction-Writing-Tools-Jacket-Blurbs/dp/1497453038/ref=la_B00EDQ5ACA_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1419794618&sr=1-4


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

All three of my books are in Select, and thankfully so, as January saw more borrows than outright sales!  I welcome my fellow authors and readers to check out my own unique brand of humorous writing.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

My two books are in select and my third one will join them next week


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

All of my books are in select. Some of them have pretty banging reviews.

I'm hoping to get a few more out to join them over the coming months...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Select hasn't done much for me in the past, but I really never made a strong effort at it. I'm now trying a new YA serial on an episode a month basis in Select. My target audience is high school and college girls. I suspect older females will enjoy ii, too. Who knows? Maybe an occasional male will give it a shot.

The story follows a 21-year-old girl (being of full legal age is important for the story) who receives an unusual inheritance from her beloved great-aunt, an inheritance with strings attached. The strings mean she must "break away" and "quit following the rules" for the first time in her life. Anna's Legacy is published in her monthly journals: Beginning, January, February, etc.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block (Oct 29, 2014)

My one and only book (in th sig) is in Select until 27th May.

If you like 'old school' techno-thrillers then why not give it a go.


----------



## TechnicianCerberus (Feb 14, 2015)

All of my books are in Select: 4 Young Adult Fantasy in 2 different series and a standalone children's fairy tale.

My series "The Protectorate" follows an orphan named Kale, who's given the opportunity to go to the sky and join the Corsairs who rule the sky and ground both from their airships and skyholds on the tops of mountains. He has the bad luck of joining an airship crew just when chaos threatens to break out and engulf the entire Protectorate.

My trilogy "Legacy of the Deep Gnomes" follows high school freshman Drew, who learns he has a talent that draws the attention of people in the magical world, which has withdrawn into pocket realities to escape the advance of humans and technology. His interference sparks a race to retrieve powerful artifacts created by a long dead race that could potentially be used to save the world. Or doom it.

Firefly Girl is a fairy tale about a brave young girl named Alissa who raises fireflies for a village nestled deep in the woods of the kingdom of Sephronia. When the Curse that has plagued the rest of the kingdom reaches her village at last she must undertake a dangerous journey to the palace in Sephron to bring back the Court Wizard to set things to rights.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

My cozy mysteries, Death among the Roses, and The Case of the Missing Elf, are in Select as are Murderous Decisions and a short story called The Capture, a Sheriff Delton Ross story. I'll soon be adding Bones and Boxes to the offerings, too.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

All my books are in Select.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

David Chill said:


> All three of my mystery novels are in Select, with a fourth coming next month!


And a fifth that was just published last month.....


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

My two books are also in Select. For now I am happy with KU as I am making four times more than with regular sales. I write fantasy/sci-fi


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

All nine of my books are currently in Select.

I have been pretty happy with the borrow rate.

Last month I had over four thousand borrows.


----------



## David Dire (Feb 6, 2015)

Just one story for me in select, in the signature: 'They Came'.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

All my books are in select that are self published. The _Denver Heroes_ Series of _*After Midnight, Cries n The Night *_and in June *Deep Night*, are published by Random House and they are not in Select.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

All the books in my comic crime The Harry Seaburn Thriller series are in Select, and in the pretty little pictures below.


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

Group Hug Holidays is the only one of mine in Select right now.


----------



## Ian Jaymes (Jan 22, 2015)

All of my titles are in, but they're just shorts...


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

All of the titles in my signature are in Select, plus I have a couple others....

New Frontier (alt history Book 1)
Final Frontier (alt history Book 2)
Dust Storm (short Christian Western)
The Long journey (Christian Historical Fiction)


----------



## Mohan_ (Jul 3, 2012)

My semi-biographical short-novel _*The Bounce!: A Story of Love, Loss and the Life of a Global Indian*_ Available on Select.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZQFPIG

Seeking reviews.


----------



## Gerald Hartenhoff (Jun 19, 2010)

My books are in select. There Will Be No Wedding is my latest release.


----------



## Rob May (Jun 18, 2012)

My fantasy thriller series is in Select: _Dragon Killer_, _Roll the Bones_ and _Sirensbane_.

*crosses fingers and hopes that this thread gets me at least one extra borrow this week*


----------



## Mromeo (Apr 8, 2015)

These are in Select


----------



## Kenson (Dec 8, 2014)

I only have one of my books in Select.  That's TWO HEIRS: Marmoros Book 1
Please borrow away


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

Both of my fantasy novellas: Hondus Pointe and Nestor deNeffo

Please borrow and buy.


----------



## Angelita (Jan 27, 2015)

My full-length contemporary romance Diamonds & Desire is in Select. Borrow it. Psst. Pass it on.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay (Jan 19, 2015)

The Opposite of Living is in Select.  Some days the borrows are better than sales and I'm not one to look gift money in the mouth lol.    I don't know if I'll use it forever but right now, being a new author, I find it helpful.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

SOOT ANGEL and my newest title THE IRON MAIDEN are in Select.

FIRE SIGN is wide (and free) but sees way more downloads on Amazon.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine are all in Select although with the auto-renew unticked.


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

I have many books in Select. You can check out Part One of "The Atomic Sea" series here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QH3SE0C or click on the cover below.

Or you can browse my Amazon Author Page here: http://www.amazon.com/Jack-Conner/e/B00BNZ17F8/

You'll find many KU titles there.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

"Ming Li and the Charmed Phoenix" is in select 

Fairy tale, suggested age 8-12


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I have one book currently in Select:  Second Sons Mysteries

I've had other books in Select, but they never did very well and in fact I did better by removing them and making them available through additional outlets.

However, the one I now have in Select is doing well, though, and I have a lot of borrows (a lot for me--not a lot for others) and I think readers see this boxed set as a good value to borrow because they get three books basically for free by borrowing it. So although I earn less with borrows, I am pleased to have readers so I will definitely leave it in Select to get it into KU.

My plan going forward is to place each new release in Select for 3 months, then remove it and release to all outlets. Except for boxed sets. For boxed sets, I'll leave those in Select because readers seem to like those for borrowing.

That has been my experience so far. I think folks have had wildly different experiences depending upon their various marketing strategies and the genres they write.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine are all in Select, if you like erotica.


----------



## Coleen Kwan (Oct 29, 2011)

I have one book in Select: *Fireworks At Midnight*
It's a contemporary romance novella.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UNJJ1EO/?tag=kbsig-20

This is my first book in Select, and I don't think I'll renew when the 90 day period is up.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> I have one book currently in Select: Second Sons Mysteries


Nice! I liked the first book, didn't realize that you had a boxed set. Will keep that in mind in the likely event that I re-sub to KU.


----------



## sabot03196 (Sep 14, 2014)

Both my books are in select.


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm all in. Borrows are my lifeblood basically.


----------



## AnonWriter (Dec 12, 2013)

If you like young adult fiction or know a teenager who does, my little debut YA Fantasy is in Select.


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

I've started transitioning my Regencies to Select - currently A Feather To Fly With is enrolled. (Someone borrow it - I want to see a new line on my graph!)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

All the books in my signature line are available to borrow  .


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

My TRIANGLE OF HOPE is in Select.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All of mine are in. Pick one, any one. Please.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

I have five short stories on Select (as Leslie Nightingale). All belong in the m/m erotica section.

Everybody Loves A Winner
Husbands Have Secrets
Let Me Set You Free
Ready To Pretend
Handsome Prisoner


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

My SFF short, Venus in Red, is in Select. 

http://www.amazon.com/Venus-Red-Therin-Knite-ebook/dp/B00VY8QE8E/


----------



## Peter Ravlich (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm waiting on perma-free for the first part of my urban fantasy serial - free at Smashwords/B&N/iBooks etc. - but my other titles are in Select, with Part Three out later this week.


----------



## G.L. Snodgrass (Aug 12, 2014)

All of my books are in select.


----------



## Charlie Ward (Sep 29, 2014)

Everything I have out can be read for free, I think, either through Kindle Unlimited or because it's perma-free. Just don't accidentally buy the collected novel for Frotwoot's Faerie Tales, because--unlike the individual parts--that's NOT free, and when I get refunds after getting an accidental sale it makes me cry.


----------



## rayrwk (Apr 27, 2015)

This is my first book skyvert: return of the forgetten


----------



## Austin Adams (Apr 22, 2015)

This is a neat idea. All of my books are in select, and I'm fully for supporting everyone here in my reading.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

So late to the party! I'm in Select too


----------



## LilithKDuat (Apr 22, 2015)

Balance in Chaos is in Select until June 31st. Select it while you can.


----------



## susanhobbs (Apr 26, 2015)

My new release in in Select.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Seattle in Shorts leaves Kindle Select/Unlimited on 7th June 2015.

Inquest into a Campaign leaves Kindle Select/Unlimited on 8th June 2015.


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

All of my titles are in Select, so feel free to borrow away.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I have the following books in Select right now:

From Earth to Mars and Beyond - http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Mars-Beyond-Science-Fiction-ebook/dp/B00AVO8LGU/
Looking Through Lace - http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-Ruth-Nestvold-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/
Beyond the Waters of the World - http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-World-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M/
Island of Glass - http://www.amazon.com/Island-Glass-Magic-Glassmakers-Book-ebook/dp/B00NVGGSL0/
Chameleon in a Mirror - http://www.amazon.com/Chameleon-Mirror-Time-Travel-Novel-ebook/dp/B00IBO7ABE/
The Future, Imperfect - http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Dystopian-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/
Dragon Time and Other Stories - http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-Nestvold-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/
If Tears Were Wishes - http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI
Story Hunger - http://www.amazon.com/Story-Hunger-Short-Fantasy-Tales-ebook/dp/B00CUPGQXS/


----------



## LifesHumor (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm in Select. I only have a short story so Select is a good option for me.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a few in Select.









Over the next few weeks I'll be slowly letting them drop out of Select. So if any of these strike your fancy please borrow one.


----------



## Sandra Baublitz (May 29, 2015)

All five of my mini mystery/short story books are in Select. They are the first five covers in my signature line. Happy reading all the great books I see listed in this thread.


----------



## BobPage (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm in Select too.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Both my book (Black Magic Academy) and my short story anthology (Worlds of Wonder) are in Kindle Select currently.


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer (Jan 22, 2012)

My books are in Select, and the new one I'm publishing Monday will be put in it, too. The ones under this name are in my signature.


----------



## trp (Jan 11, 2014)

The Luscious Melchus Series is in Select:

Enter Medusa http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZMEIB0
Fancy Anansi? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VNFR4Z0
Picture Show Wendigo http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y46IVWU


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

All the books on my signature below are KU.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Feel free to look at any of the books in my signature line! All of 'em are in KU!


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

This is a great thread. Both of my books are in Select.

Death of an Idiot Boss 
*Ever had a boss you'd happily kill?
Somebody beat her to it.*
Amateur sleuth was never part of Kadence MacBride's career plan. Neither was murder suspect. Between unearthing Civil Rights era secrets and fending off a cop driven by expediency instead of truth, Kadence may end up trading her red power suit for an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## robertvasan (Jun 24, 2015)

Definitely a good thread. If anyone's interested in short horror stories, feel free to check out my book. But only if you dig that sort of thing. It's available in Select, Unlimited, Lending, the whole enchilada.

My Dearest Jezebel: Tales of Horror and the Macabre. Just went live this week. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0108ZSOE0


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Til Death is in Select and I'm actually considering bringing all my books back in...


----------



## LizB (Oct 25, 2013)

M/M Romance author here. All of the books in my signature are in select.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine are in Select!


----------



## Mat Ridley (Jun 15, 2015)

I put mine in Select, without really realising it would also end up in KU, but it seems to be working out OK  I've had more people borrow it than buy it so far.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

For anyone just finding this thread - all the books in my sig are in Select


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

All the books in my sig are in Silect and the newest release, Grid: End Times Book Four, is FREE today. This is a mini-series with a new episode coming out each week.  But each book can be read alone, too.


----------



## jennyperinovic (Oct 24, 2014)

Mine is in Select!


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

If you like feel-good reads with happy endings, then you might want to take a look at TRIANGLE OF HOPE.


----------



## Ros7 (Oct 14, 2014)

My mysteries are in Select. They are set in Austin, Texas and are almost cozy, though there is just a little on camera violence, and Austin is a big city not a small town. If you like a cozy, or just a good whodunit, you might try one of them and see what you think.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

None of the books in my sig-- or the additional books that _aren't_ in the sig-- are in Select, as I tried that once a number of years ago and got zero benefit from it. But I know someone (we work with the same people in this madcap world that is self-publishing) who just released her second non-fiction book and for some reason decided to put it in Select. I have no idea how a non-fiction title will do, so I couldn't offer any useful advice; she just thought she'd give it a go.

It's a guide for a classic (read: oldies) TV show. Second title for the series; first one is NOT in Select.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

[deleted text, as I left Select back in March.]


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

My newest title is available in KU and KOLL. It needs reader love!  It is a sword and sorcery fantasy short story!


----------



## vic6string (Aug 9, 2014)

Get about an hour worth of laughs with mine on select (hopefully)...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LV38D5E?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Mxz (Jan 17, 2015)

Naya's Invasion is in select.


----------



## soyeljefe (Dec 29, 2014)

My novel is in select, and I'm planning on putting my new novel in select once it's through editing.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Speaking of Men and Poetry from a Mistimed Youth are both in Select, everything else is a wide-boy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

Last of the Fallen is my latest book which is in select... also free at the moment if anyone is interested in a dark urban fantasy.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

I have all seven of my novels, PLUS the box set in Select and free for KU subscribers.


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Almost all of my books are in Select!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

My YA Paranormal Mystery novel, *Shade*, and my trilogy of children's novels (*The Fisherman's Son*, *The City of the Golden Sun*, and *Return of the Golden Age*) are all in Select.


----------



## DanielPotter (Aug 24, 2011)

Off Leash is currently in select!  Another two months and I go wide.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

95 percent of mine are in Select.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Ever had a boss you'd happily kill? Somebody beat her to it. *Death of an Idiot Boss*

There comes a time in every woman's life when she has to go get her man. *Death of an Island Tart*

Both are in select.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

My epic fantasy, Melody of Demons, is currently in Select.


----------



## RPJames (Jul 5, 2015)

All of mine are in select as well ;-)

You can seem them here : http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00ZUVCI4A


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Both my cozy mysteries are in Select. If you're looking for a relaxing read with a dash of humor  and learn a bit about Chinese-American culture, you'll find it here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2015)

My young adult romance with a dash of fantasy, Aisuru, is now in Select


----------



## Violet Haze (Jan 9, 2014)

Almost all my books are now in Select.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

If you like an amateur sleuth with attitude, you'll love the Kadence MacBride Mysteries. Both Death of an Idiot Boss and Death of an Island Tart are in Select and Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

One of my alter egos has a non-fiction book in Select. A niche market, obviously.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Why yes, I am in select!
I intend to put the whole series in unless something drastically changes. 

Urban Fantasy with a snarky, geeky lesbian main character.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

All four books in my signature are in KU/Select, but are in the process of being pulled out. To celebrate they are *all* reduced to the lowest prices Amazon will allow until they leave Select. $0.99 US/CA/AU, £0.99, 99 Yen, 49 Rupees, $1.99 BR, $11.99 MX, 0.99 Euros.

_Poetry from a Mispent Youth_ leaves 21 Sept
_Speaking of Men_ leaves 4 Oct
_Seattle in Shorts_ leaves 19 Oct
_Inquest into a Campaign_ leaves 21 Oct


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

I put my debut novel into Select, I figured it gives a newbie the best visibility as I grow my catalogue


----------



## Penelope Redmont (Sep 10, 2015)

Me too with all my ebooks in Select. 

I had a couple of stories which weren't; I added them a month ago. Initially I wanted to go wide, but I got too busy. So, from now on, everything goes into Select. 

My reads are great; no complaints here.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Penelope Redmont said:


> Me too with all my ebooks in Select.
> 
> I had a couple of stories which weren't; I added them a month ago. Initially I wanted to go wide, but I got too busy. So, from now on, everything goes into Select.
> 
> My reads are great; no complaints here.


I am also moving my books to select and have most of the Regency romances in already.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

I just opted back in with _Wishful Thinking_, for a limited time. Once the 3 months is up, it will be wide and/or permafree.

ETA: I just re-enrolled my short story Carousel, just because I like making it free the week of Halloween.


----------



## WDProsapio (May 22, 2015)

Looking for a mystery in Select? My novel, Matchbook, has an amateur sleuth/unreliable narrator, set in San Antonio. Here's a quote from one editor:

"the author's voice is something special here--direct, fresh, and subversively humorous." -- Oliver Haslegrove at Little, Brown


----------



## rshane (Aug 8, 2015)

All the books in my sig are in Select, including my trad pubbed book (ALICE IN WONDERLAND HIGH).


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

The Silvering of Loran just went back in Select.


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

The Orlo Suggs episodes plus the three together are in Select. Also, the individual works from American Triptych.


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

My books are all in Select. My Beach Haven series has two books and one little prequel, and the third book in the series is coming in November.


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

Hand of Mars and Space Carrier Avalon are in Select.

The Starship's Mage Omnibus isn't, but the episodes that comprise it are either free or in Select.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## KDKinney (Aug 16, 2015)

All of mine in my sig are in Select. 

The series is an Apocalyptic serial aimed at upper YA/New Adult. 

The Western is Young Adult with a girl that can shoot like Annie Oakley. It's a fun action adventure read with romantic elements.

The Fantasy is Young Adult with dragons, first in a series.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

JezStrider said:


> I'm not sure if there's a thread like this. If there is, please point me in the right direction.
> 
> Sometimes I have a hard time finding books I want to borrow and I'd prefer to borrow ones from authors here if possible. I'm sure others feel the same. So, let us know if you have books in Select available to borrow.


Most of my books are in Select.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

All my erotic shorts are in select except for just one right now. Listed all on my Amazon page.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't remember if I've replied to this thread before or not?

Anyway, all my books (except the freebie first in series) are in select.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Short story. Book of Suburbia:

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Suburbia-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B00C7NLYCG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1444027230&sr=8-2&keywords=jay+nichols

In the distant future, the Holy Bible is amended with stories set in twenty-first century America. Book of Suburbia is one of them.

Two young prophets, Austin and Chad, are traveling door-to-door, evangelizing on a quiet Saturday afternoon. When they come upon the house of a deranged insomniac, things get uncomfortable real quick.

And my latest short story, The Slathering of Jessica Noonan, is also a select book:

http://www.amazon.com/Slathering-Jessica-Noonan-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B012V8H8A8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1444027523&sr=8-1&keywords=jay+nichols


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

All of my books are in Select. Contemporary Romance & Romantic Suspense. Four series.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just popped a bunch of books into Select that haven't been there in awhile! (or ever!)

Twilight Shifters Trilogy (complete series)
  

Stand Alones
 

O'Hare House Mystery Series (complete - the first is permafree, but the rest are in KU)


----------



## SeanDGolden (Jan 28, 2015)

Both of my books are in Select.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

All the books in my sig except for "Mars: A Traveler's Guide" are in KU -- and a few more besides.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

My Vanguard serial is in Select:



As is the complete first season (episodes 1-5):



I also have two stand-alone novels in there:


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Post removed.


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

Mine as shown here in my Sig are all available too!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

All of the books in my sig are in Select. A five-book UF series (complete) a NA romance and a Romantic Suspense novel. The series is also available in a boxed set.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of mine are in select. Mostly Regency romances and mysteries.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PG Allison (Oct 7, 2015)

All my Missy the Werecat books are in Select with five books so far in this Paranormal, New Adult, Urban Fantasy Series.  I'm very pleased with Select and plan to continue with the program.  I seem to be getting about fifty-fifty, sales vs borrows, which is quite acceptable and probably lots more than what I'd be doing if wide.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Both my books are in select.

|


----------



## E.M. Cooper (Feb 27, 2015)

I joined Select last month.


----------



## Quinn Richardson (Apr 20, 2012)

Another new Select title here:


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

First book in my sig is in Select. My other series has a permafree intro.


----------



## Mindy54 (Oct 26, 2015)

My one and only publication is in KU for a couple more weeks. Yes, I'm learning  

Not sure how to put the thumbnail in my signature block, so I put the cover as my profile pic and the Amazon link in my signature block. Gotta work it in as I can. But, ALL TUCKED INN is a thriller riddled with suspense. 

Thank you in advance for giving me a chance,
Mindy


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

I have all of my books in select. Links below.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I've got 4 in Select...2 are so new, not in my siggy.

CAT FACTS (below) and first of CAT FACTS, THE SERIES
DOG FACTS (below) and first of DOG FACTS, THE SERIES


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Mine is in select, borrowing enabled.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

How did I miss this thread?

My dark Urban Fantasy / superhero deconstruction with female protagonists (no romance) is in KU. Link in my siggy!


----------



## Elliott Kay (Jan 12, 2016)

Currently, all of my books are in Select.

I may or may not pull my urban fantasy/PNR books at the end of June when my 90-day is up. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

All of mine are except Inheritance which is FREE on my website.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

All the books in my sig are in Select.

But I'll be going wide in the next few months for comparison purposes.


----------



## A.L. TESH (May 18, 2016)

Mine sole title is in select.  The plan is to leave it there until I have the whole series out, then consider going wide.


----------



## T S Paul (Jan 6, 2016)

All of my books are in Select. I make too much money to pull them out. I just released a new one this morning, The Martian Inheritance.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

All my books are in select with the sole exception of my non fiction book. I'm a bit scared to take them out now, since I know a lot of my regular readers are members of KU.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

I've still hung in there, and have kept all 16 of my books in KU2. They are all listed on my Amazon Author Page. Link is in my signature. 

I'm wondering how much longer, but when I tried one book wide, it just didn't do well. I think my readers prefer KU2, or the erotica readers are still in KU. Talk about a bargain for them now. It's why I joined as a reader myself. I can do all my research at only $10 a month and not $2.99 a short. All the erotica shorts went up to $2.99 when KU2 happened. So, I still think there is a following of erotica readers in KU, but not sure how long it will stay that way.


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Both my books are in KU


----------



## mythsnake (Oct 22, 2014)

My historical romance _Fugitives of Fate_ is in Unlimited, as is my middle grade literary _The Last Summer_. Links are in the sig.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

WITCHY WOMAN - sequel to The Necromancer - is in Select.



You'll find Omar (the Necromancer) Michelle (Witchy Woman) Professor Vincent Middleton, Lucifer (Michelle's Familiar) Heather, Rod, -- and a big old haunted diamond named Abigail.

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## shoelessauthor (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey all,

New around here. I just released the third book of my Eve of Redemption series, all of which are in Select. Looking forward to getting to know some fellow authors and get some tips on marketing.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

I'm in Select! Yipee!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Half of my books are in Select.  I had them all wide for a while, but sold very little outside of Amazon so I decided to put two of the series in to see what happens.

So far the results have been pretty good.

I've drawn little arrows to my books in Select best I can, so sorry if it's sloppy.

                                                  |                  |                    |                  |  
                                                  |                  |                    |                  | 
                                                  V                V                  V                V


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

My new release is in Select! (see signature)


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Pretty much all of mine are in Select. Including:
 Independence (Two Democracies : Revolution Book 0)
 Liberty (Two Democracies : Revolution Book 1)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Witchy Woman - Book 2 of The Necromancer

My newest book - in Select


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

All of my books are in Select, even my new Blue Collar to No Collar. It's so short, a full read pays less than half the royalty of a sale. Surprisingly, it gets fewer than half the KU page reads of my other books, too. Also suprisingly, it leads all the others in paperbacks this month, even though it wasn't published until the 5th. I guess like me, most authors like their reference books either in physical form, or permanently on their Kindle.

The only ones that I use the promo opportunities that Select provides, are the first four of the nine book original series. The others get anywhere from 4000 to 6000 page reads per day in a down month, so I won't be taking them out of Select anytime soon.


----------



## scott.marmorstein (May 26, 2015)

All of my books are in select as well. Happy reading!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Both of my husband's standalone epic fantasy books are in KU.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

My Cassie Leigh books are currently in Select.


----------



## Parker Rimes (Jun 23, 2016)

All of mine have been in and out of Select and I have two of the latest releases available there. I think it's a good system and, for an author, it's fascinating to watch the page speed at which a new download is devoured.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

The new book I released on Friday went directly into Select.


----------



## smashthegamestate (Jul 31, 2016)

CULT Group Coffee Sequence is in KDP Select.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J9SAEUE#navbar


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Last week to grab my Twilight Shifters trilogy in Select!


----------



## Joseph Malik (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm releasing Dragon's Trail in Select on Friday.

Clickable cover:



This is something new: a crossworlds (parallel worlds) epic fantasy spy thriller aimed at an adult readership _(edit: not "adult" adult; I mean as opposed to YA/MG -- adult protagonists, realistic and possibly triggering violence, profanity, allegory)._ Initial reviews on GR are saying that it's scary, violent, and hilarious, with deep philosophical subtexts. I also got a wonderful comment on the worldbuilding when a reviewer said that the parallel world is so convincing that she expects to see a SubReddit devoted to finding it.

I chose Select for the launch, as I believe that it gives the best opportunity to get a new genre out there. So, please check it out ant tell your friends.


----------



## T E Scott Writer (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello all, my wee book is in Ku / Select, it's in my sig...

Also, excited to read Dragon's Trail when it comes out, have been following your publishing posts about it for a while now!


----------



## chloegarner (Jul 1, 2016)

I keep threatening to experiment with other retailers again, but the revenue from page reads is such a high fraction of my income, and the revenue per read so much higher than the revenue per sale that I haven't done it and don't know if or when I will.  For now, everything is KU.


----------



## Joseph Malik (Jul 12, 2016)

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hello all, my wee book is in Ku / Select, it's in my sig...
> 
> Also, excited to read Dragon's Trail when it comes out, have been following your publishing posts about it for a while now!


I just checked your Look Inside. I generally don't enjoy first person, but I love your narrative voice. I purchased your book and I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

All my books are in KU, including the non-fiction Blue Collar to No Collar, a short read for new and struggling authors, full of motivational tips, advice, and strategies, from someone who writes fiction for a lucrative full-time living.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoever bumped this thread; thanks! My KU quota for the month was low and I needed some more reads before the end of the month.

Also, all my stuff is in KU so if you need some weird western entertainment or some coming of age paranormal fantasy, give 'em a look.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

My newest is in Select.



A cop/crime novella.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that you can borrow one book a month if you are a Prime Club member.

(all my books are in Select  )


----------



## TripEllington (Apr 11, 2016)

If you're a scifi or fantasy fan, all of my work is in KU. See my sig

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

All my books have recently been put in Select. I've also just got KU so about to look through this thread to find buys.


----------



## J.A. Sutherland (Apr 1, 2014)

All of mine are.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Only my newest book, Falling Into Drew, is in Select.

The three in the Legacy series were wide, then in Select and are now wide again, but will likely return to Select soon. 

Lust and Honor is a short freebie.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Witchy Woman is in Select!


----------



## smw (Mar 9, 2015)

I only have a single book so far, the one in my signature, but it is in select as well.


----------



## SarahHope (Dec 26, 2014)

Both my books are in Select


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm in select!


----------



## stephanierylai (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm new to this whole self-publishing gig, but yes all my books are in Select!


----------



## Patricia Watters (Aug 24, 2014)

12 of the 13 books in my Dancing Moon Ranch contemporary western series are in Select. My 5 historicals and 4 single title books are in D2D and selling very slowly. I'll keep my DMR series in Select indefinitely. The Prequel to the series is a permafree.


----------



## Laurie Cook (Aug 3, 2016)

All my books are in Select


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

All three of my books are in Select. I am very seriously considering removing them soon to go wide.


----------



## rohini (May 31, 2016)

Most of my books are in select. Only the first one, To catch a falling star is wide.


----------



## MCwrites (May 26, 2016)

My book is in KU. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LXGIFDQ


----------



## Genevieve Mckay (Jan 19, 2015)

My first trilogy is in Select. If I don't get the next series traditionally published then I'm going to release it wide. Just to see if there is an impact on sales. That's what I like about Indie publishing. You can adapt to the market and change course at any time.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Everything in my signature is in Select. 

Borrows are always welcome.


----------



## samsea (Oct 13, 2016)

same here


----------



## 77820 (Jun 19, 2014)

All my books are in currently in Select.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Just added this one:

New non-fiction release from Crystal Lake Publishing:

WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.4 - Learn the craft of writing from those who know it best.

This is Writers On Writing - An Author's Guide, where your favorite authors share their secrets in the ultimate guide to becoming and being an author.

Blunt Force Trauma: How to Write Killer Poetry by Stephanie M. Wytovich
Happy Little Trees by Michael Knost
In Lieu of Patience Bring Diversity by Kenneth W. Cain
Networking is Scary, but Essential by Doug Murano
Are You In The Mood? by Sheldon Higdon
What if Every Novel is a Horror Novel? by Steve Diamond
Description: You Can't Win so Why Play by Patrick Freivald
Long Night's Journey Into&#8230;This? A First-Time Novelist's Odyssey by William Gorman
I Am Setting by J.S. Breukelaar
Finding Your Voice by Lynda E. Rucker

Are you ready to unleash the author in you?

Amazon.com: http://amzn.to/2eO5duj
Amazon.co.uk: http://amzn.to/2eieveA

In case you missed the others:
http://www.crystallakepub.com/series/writers-on-writing/


----------



## Don Donovan (Dec 12, 2015)

All my books are in Select.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Hmm, I think I posted in the other thread on this subject, but I'll gladly do it again.

Three to offer... one fiction:



And two non-fiction:

 ... and ...


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

Both my short story and my DEBUT novel are in the KDP Select Program.
I'd be delighted if you checked either of them out.  
Just click on the pics in my signature. The short story is 16 pages long and the novel is about 188 pages.


----------



## Catharine Glen (Jul 2, 2015)

My book is in Select!


----------



## gmaz135 (Oct 20, 2016)

In Select


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

All in Select so far ...


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

I recently shifted both THE CANDIDATE'S DAUGHTER and CHILD OF THE STATE back into Select for a limited time. Click on the tiles in my signature below. I can never get a proper sized picture in here.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

I have two nonfiction books in Select.

1. Kitchen Soap for Chefs: 4 Easy Melt & Pour Soap Recipes
2. Baking French Macarons: A Beginner’s Guide 

Crafty people can create some unique holiday gifts!


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

My new book Beyond the Music is in select.


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

My new book Heartbeat (Morta Fox 1) is doing REALLY well in Select  It's a bestseller in Vampire Suspense for the past three days now and it doesn't look like it's going to move up anytime soon


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

I've put my latest scifi serial, Shadows of the Void, in Select.


----------



## Anita Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi. I only have one book at the moment but it is in select.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

Both my novel and short story are in Select. 

Edit: Oops, I've already said that. Sorry!


----------



## Dan Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

My books are back in Select.


----------



## Kay7979 (Aug 20, 2016)

The book in my signature is in Select, and from today until 11/30 I am offering five paperback copies via a Goodreads giveaway. Please enter to win if you enjoy fantasy novels.

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/212552-beyond-the-forest


----------



## nikkykaye (Sep 24, 2016)

Most of my books are in Select as well!


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

Almost all of my 70+ books are/were in Select. They have been de-listed with an expected fall-out date ending in January. Shorts, novellas, and a few full-length novels. All erotica.


----------



## WestofCassy (May 29, 2016)

I have two! They are below. With the Dawn is under 2,000 at the moment, I have no idea how. Kindle Press ran a promotion at the beginning of the month, but not since. I guess people like it! If you like Urban Fantasy, with a touch of grit, and a dash of action, then these two books are for you. The third one is out in December.


----------



## Pam771771 (Sep 24, 2016)

Mine are in select


----------



## alienlore (Dec 26, 2016)

Just put my first into Select / KU. It's a collection of fairytales and folklore-style writing featuring aliens. Well I thought I'd give Select a try with this one!


----------



## PatrickO (Oct 19, 2016)

I have three books in select. Love the page reads.
http://a.co/asH5Zqu


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

I have quite a few in KU under the name Sherry Soule if you're interested. 

Immortal Eclipse, a chillingly romantic tale.

Smash Into You, a humorous New Adult Romance

Spellbound Prodigies, Box Set


----------



## Yamila Abraham (Jan 5, 2016)

A lot of mine.  @[email protected]


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

All my books are in Select!  My preorder, And Never Lose His Heart (last book on end), will be live to borrow February 3.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

All of mine are in Select although Infernal Ties will be coming out on the 28th of this month to go permafree. They're all Urban Fantasy


----------



## Luke Christodoulou (Apr 13, 2014)

All my books in my GREEK ISLAND MYSTERIES series are in select!
Check them out below in my signature row!


----------



## Piano Jenny (Nov 30, 2016)

How nice of you to start this thread!

I have two books about being a professional wedding pianist. One is fiction and the other is non-fiction. They are both short and both in Select.


----------



## stillmyheart (Aug 29, 2016)

All of the titles in my signature are in Select


----------



## xbriannova (Sep 23, 2016)

My debut novel has been in Select since launch.


----------



## LGAdams (Oct 29, 2016)

I still love KU. I think after some readjustment, it's still the best deal for avid readers. My books are in my sig.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

All mine are in select.


----------



## Author A.C. Salter (Mar 14, 2017)

Eversong, Shadojak and Ethea (the daughter of Chaos trilogy) are all in kdp.

All the best


----------



## old account (Sep 4, 2013)

I do not accept the new TOS for this site, nor do I convey any rights to the new site owner Vertical Scope.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

People of "a certain age"... or anyone who gets those retro TV channels... might remember a particular TV show. Here are some reader guides that are in KU that might entertain and amuse.

 ... ...


----------



## michisjourdi (Jan 21, 2016)

Mia's Lists of Ten is in KU.


----------



## LucasCWheeler (Feb 19, 2015)

My first three books are in KU for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

My first published novel, Empire of Chains, is in Select. The rest of the series should be too, and I expect to have the second book published in about a month, with the last two to follow over the six months after that.

I also have another series, starting with Sunweaver, which will be published most likely in October. I intend on enrolling it as well.


----------



## SasgoraBooks (Aug 27, 2015)

Just put mine back into Select after two years being wide and the only platform that showed any action was Amazon, despite the books not even being in Select during that time.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

In June, I put almost my books back in Select after a lengthy wide period. I think everything except Killing Me Softly is now in KU


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

All of mine other than Stone Lord and Moon Lord. I have just had the rights revert to me, so they will be, at some point too.


----------



## SofiaM (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi to readers! All my books are in Kindle Select.
You can see them below in the signature.
Or go here: https://www.amazon.com/Sofia-O.-Mansfield/e/B00I9OCPAC


----------



## Rick Partlow (Sep 6, 2016)

All my books are in KU, including the collections of all three series I've written.


----------



## Forgettable (Oct 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are a couple from my publisher.

MG time-travel (brand new)


Non-fiction


----------



## Carleton Chinner (Jul 27, 2017)

My first published novel, The Hills of Mare Imbrium, is in Select. 

I'm trying it as an experiment that I might follow with later books


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Island Chaos by Aden Cabro was released today. It is in Select and therefore is available through Kindle Unlimited, as are the earlier books in the series.


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook (Jul 3, 2017)

My titles Cynthia Kessler and Perfect Timing are in Select. You can access either via my signature.


----------



## vvcam (Jun 7, 2017)

As of now, all of mine are in Select.


----------



## Carey Lewis (Oct 1, 2016)

My newest release, Mister Miracle, is in Select


----------



## KiraCarter (Sep 8, 2017)

My new release (in my signature) is in Select.


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

My second novel is now on Kindle and KU as of yesterday. Also, available in print.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

My first fantasy title, and my first release under my real name in over a year, is starting out in Select so that people can read it via Kindle Unlimited:


----------



## Rachel W (Jun 19, 2017)

My Dark Cyber-Thriller Tikopia is in Kindle select.


----------



## Fleurina (Nov 13, 2017)

Izie Firecracker and the Last of The Family Diamonds (in signature) is on Select,  and FREE up to and including 29th January.  

Moving it from Select at the end of this term, approx. mid-Feb.  

Thanks, and have a good weekend.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

All of my titles are now in select. I returned the books to the program when Pronoun shut down.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

All of my books are enrolled in KU. Some months borrows exceed my income from sales, so I'll stay.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

All of my books are in KU right now.  _Borrow away!_


----------



## FelissaEly (Jan 15, 2017)

In December we released an ebook boxed set of his completed series, Continue Online. You can check out one book instead of 5 and read the whole series! First picture in my sig


----------



## caarsen (Aug 28, 2015)

All of my books are in select as well.


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

All of my Elizabeth McClaine series, plus the boxset, The Contestant, and Dropping Dead in Delby Rish are in Select. I'll be launching a new thriller early next month which will also be in Select.


----------



## Michael Roch (Mar 13, 2018)

I see Select as a way for more people to see your books.


----------



## rdperry57 (Nov 15, 2017)

My newest book is in KU!


----------



## Nev (Nov 9, 2017)

I just joined Select in June after 2 years wide. So far, I’m pleased with the decision. I’m curious to know why so many other responders to this post are looking to leave Select.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

kpat said:


> I just joined Select in June after 2 years wide. So far, I'm pleased with the decision. I'm curious to know why so many other responders to this post are looking to leave Select.


I think whether a book does well in select depends very much on genre. Romance readers, for instance, tend to read two or three books a week, often more.


----------



## Rod Little (Jun 18, 2017)

All of my books are in KU Select, at least for another 3 months.


----------

